# Problem with Female in with Breeding Pair



## Subie081 (Jun 26, 2021)

So I started with two pairs in the same cage, then one male died so I was left with 3, two females and one male.
the pair has since laid an egg in its hatch. Now my leftover female is popping in and out of the hatch the eggs in and my budgies are looking very distressed.
mom not entirely sure if she’s trying to hurt the egg or whether she’s just interested. Should I move her into her own cage or leave them be?


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Definitely move the single female into her own cage asap. Colony breeding can lead to fights, even to the death.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.

First, I would ask why you allowed your budgies to breed. 
Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

The "extra" female should not be in the same cage as the breeding pair. When breeding properly, one has the conditioned pair in an individual breeding cage.
Once this clutch has hatched, you need to do everything possible to prevent future breeding.
What are you planning to do with the offspring?*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Dangers to Pet Birds*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

You've been given great advice above by FaeryBee and I completely agree with her.

You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices, so please be sure to read through all the links provided above, which include the forums' many articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on everything! 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 


Best wishes 👋


----------

